# Amman eating Red Cherry Shrimp...



## MWS (6 Apr 2016)

Never seen this before..amano shrimp eating red cherry shrimp in my tank.

Video is short but it turned into a 5 minute fight/frenzy to finish it off.

(Title is mis-spelt, sorry damn spell checker!)


----------



## Martin in Holland (6 Apr 2016)

Most likely the cherry shrimp already died before the amanos came in.


----------



## Raekz (6 Apr 2016)

There are more people who are saying that their Amano's are eating RCS's. There are also people who say that they only eat dying/sick RCS's.  Personally, I've had about 10 Amano's and about 15 RCS's in a tank, after a month or so, I had 10 Amano's and 3 RCS's... Whether they are eating RCS's or not, I know I will not be putting Amano's with other shrimp in a tank, but that's just personal I guess.


----------



## Aqua360 (6 Apr 2016)

I've actively seen amano shrimp behaving aggressively, this doesn't surprise me in the slightest. In fact I'm surprised amano aggression isn't more widely reported on, it's even blatantly obvious when I watch them in the local fish shop.


----------



## MrHidley (6 Apr 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> I've actively seen amano shrimp behaving aggressively, this doesn't surprise me in the slightest. In fact I'm surprised amano aggression isn't more widely reported on, it's even blatantly obvious when I watch them in the local fish shop.



I've also witnessed hungry Amanos even going after fish, however, this only ever happened with one batch of shrimp, so I wonder if they were actually even true Amanos.


----------



## Lindy (6 Apr 2016)

If amanos are hungry they will try anything. One of mine grabbed a young dwarf puffer but let go straight away when the puffer freaked out. I guess if whatever they grab is weak then the amanos will take full advantage. I've heard (on here) of amanos picking eggs off berried cherries like they were eating popcorn lol.


----------



## Aqua360 (6 Apr 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> If amanos are hungry they will try anything. One of mine grabbed a young dwarf puffer but let go straight away when the puffer freaked out. I guess if whatever they grab is weak then the amanos will take full advantage. I've heard (on here) of amanos picking eggs off berried cherries like they were eating popcorn lol.



that's rather disturbing


----------



## zozo (6 Apr 2016)

I have both in same tank, till now it lives piecefully together.. But Amano's are definitely brutal shrimp, sometimes i feed pellets for the fish and the big full grown amano's do not shy away to bump in on it and chase the fish away and make a run with the pellet and not letting it go again.. I had only one fish spieces getting anoyed by this behaivor and trying to intimidate the shrimp. The rest keeps it's distance..


----------



## MWS (7 Apr 2016)

Strange, I've kept them both for years and this is the first time I've witnessed such behaviour.

I have seen them grab a bit of wafer/food and make off with it many times tho'


----------



## Matt Havens (7 Dec 2017)

I too have witnessed 3 amanos eating one of my RCS's. Wether it was dead I'm not sure. I think it was possibly malting and the hungry amanos tpok advantage. I had 4 amanos and 12-20 RC in the same tank with many RCS shrimplets from them, the reds were berries up a lot to start with, after about a 2 month period or less I had 4 amanos left and 0 RCS.



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silviu Man (7 Dec 2017)

I have Amano together with RCS, Red Sakura, Black Cristal, Red Cristal, Red Rilli, Black Rilli, not to mention Atyopsis and Cambarellus, in 4 tanks, from 20 to 400 litters. Never seen such scene. Amano is, indeed, a hunter. He is eating almost everything and will eat for sure all death animals, including fish, crabs and shrimps. But, to have such behavior against living shrimps, they should be starved or they should stay in small, crowded tank.


----------

